# 600$ worth of fish <(0-0)>



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Went to my local reef club meeting yesterday , and my fiance won a door prizes of a mating pair of ORA Onyx picasso clown fish.
When I saw the price @ 299.99 each out the door and then look at these 2 being a pair I was punch drunk , it took 25 mins to fully grasp the situation.
These 2 fish are the most expensive pets iv ever owned.








I'm a bit bummed , I already have a pair and I'm attatched to them , they have names , but keeping 2 pairs isn't an option , so iv found my snowflakes a home , keeping the snowflake over the others would be like selling your Ferrari to buy an old mini van.
And I'm making a good coral trade for them so I'll get over it , I was just staring at the new guys , and I believe I'm about over it already actually, or I will be when my coral gets here.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They are beautiful none the less. I bet even more so in person. Will they breed? I know nothing of sw so its a valid question,lol. Well more so will you have fry that you can raise up....


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

Gorgeous little ones they are. I bet I would be so nervous when doing even simple tasks like water changes, and feeding that I'd end up making some horrible mistake that I never would have made with something cheaper. Even when I get my Fire eel at some point in the future, at a $60 price point, I'm going to be a little uneasy. For now, my most expensive fish are $5.


----------



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow, they are beautiful ... what a fantastic prize!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

SCORE!*w3Nice fish and hope you at least get to see the bright orange eggs and there parenting behavior.*pc


----------



## Johnnycat (Jul 24, 2013)

Gorgeous fish! Congrats on the prize! Here's hoping you get some little picasso's. 

If you could get some fry with the Picasso color pattern just think of the coral trades you could make!


----------

